# Looking for Standard Parti Poodle breeders in Michigan



## LaureJ (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Well, the title pretty much says it. I'm looking for Standard Parti Poodle breeders in Michigan. I've tried doing google searches but haven't had much luck. If you know of any, I would love to check them out!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Go to Multi Poodle Club of America. They list Jacknic in Michigan. I have met Tint let in NC, Gloria is great & works her Poodles in many venues. I would check out Prodigy Poodles in Utah. I met her & 1 if her Parties at a UKC show. Hudson is a beauty. You can see his new owner & Blog writer at Poodle Blogger.com. Both of these breeders breed solid but get Parties in a litter sometimes.


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

I do not currently have parti puppies, we have plans for 2014, but please be careful with the other parti breeders in Michigan not listed on the MCPC page, most do NO health testing and have very questionable lines and breeding ethics. Please do your homework!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

If I was in the market for a Parti I would be more then willing to wait for one of yours. You have some of the most beautiful dogs. It seems like when ever I see a Parti I swoon over it is one of yours...


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Why can't I hit the "Thank YOU" button five times --that is so nice!!


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Have you seen my latest UKC Champion, I just posted him on the show thread but love him so much I have to brag. Earned his championship first weekend out only 7 months old.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I love this dog. The markings I think are stunning since there are no breaks in the top line & other important places. Congrats on your wins.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I have to say I have always loved the unique ness of parti but pretty much wrote them off as a choice since health testing etc are so important to me. It's exciting to see such beautiful partis and with good breeding! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jacknic (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank you, we do all the health testing on our breeding dogs. "Sailor's" sire is UAG1 UGrCh Jacknic's Color Of The Steeple "Derby" he was the #1 Multi Color Standard Poodle in UKC Top Ten for 2012. Orthopedic Foundation for Animals


----------

